# OC-California-Westminster-Anaheim-Knott's Scary Farm-Sinister Pointe



## Halloween 365 (Sep 28, 2008)

I do an annual home Haunt in the North Orange County, California area. In the city of Westminster, to be exact. I am fairly resourceful when it comes to Pneumatic Applications in the realm of Home/Yard/Garage Haunted Houses. My new Theming will add a heavy application of Fluorescent painting as well as Chromadepth 3D glasses. This project has already begun, and it will be introduced - Halloween 2015; and it will be expanded by 2016. 
Looking to exchange ideas from anyone working on 3D Home-Haunts as well as those who are interested in the combination of Halloween, ChromaDepth, Black Lights, Fluorescent Lighting, Wildfire Paints, Airbrushing...and so on.


----------



## Halloween 365 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds marvelous, amazing...wow! Just kidding, Im replying to my own blog. Progress into this new venture is going well. Got a shipment of glasses. Wow! I have tested about 5 different brands of Black Light paint. Wildfire paint is worth the money when it comes to ChromaDepth. Even on top of green or even yellow, the Red was way out there...somewhere between my eyes and the object it was painted onto. Next order of business, I'm working on my sketching, ordered some books to help. Practicing my Airbrushing as well and how to best prep paints for airbrushing.


----------

